# burnt molly



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my golden molly seems 2 have burnt herself on her left fin. its all white and bubbley. shes WAY less active then she used 2 be and is either always on the top or always on the bottom and she stays almost completely still. shes eating fine but only when the foods right in front of her. will her fin grow back? any suggestions?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If properly cared for and kept in good water quality her fin will grow back. Just keep a eye on it so secondary infection does not set in.


----------

